# Getting logged out



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone else getting logged out of the forum , I just keep having to log in all the time :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jae is telling you some thing Andy :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Try deleting your cookies, then log back in and tick the 'keep me logged in' box again.

Happens to me very occasionally, this fix works every time.


----------

